
Print Isn't Dying, Serious Journalism Is - twampss
http://teddziuba.com/2009/06/print-isnt-dying-serious-journ.html
======
rw
This is needed satire on the sad state of investigative journalism.

> Print media isn't hurting because it's an outdated business model, print
> media is hurting because it's boring. Blogs and Twitter are succeeding
> because their shit is clearly not retarded. And you know what? I love it.
> Intellectualism is dying, and the news is now anything we want it to be.

------
twampss
One of the take aways from this post is something that's been talked about on
HN for quite some time: the call for quality content.

It would be a better world if the amount of people who knew what they were
talking about was directly proportionate to how much they talked.

